# 
58.2  51
      -  ?

----------


## Andyko

76 51 
58 76

----------

> 76 51 
> 58 76


    . ?

----------

> . ?


 ..

----------


## ru17

-

----------


## Andyko

> -


 


> -  ?


,  ?

----------

> ,  ?


      .
 ,      76     =  ,    .      ,     ?

----------


## .

.
    58      (    ),    .

----------

> .
>     58      (    ),    .


     .
76.6-51-  (900 )
58.2-76.6-   (1000 )
   76  100 .

----------


## .

> 58.2-76.6-   (1000 )


  1000?    900.

----------

> 1000?    900.


.     "  -1 000 000,    - 900 000"

----------


## .

> .


  ?
    ?   ,    .





 10  2002 . N 126


   "  "
 19/02

8.       ** .
9. *   ,  * , ** ,           ( ,        ).

----------

.    ,      ,       ,        .      .

----------


## .

,  ,   ,     .
 - ,         
76 91.1.

----------

> ,  ,   ,     .
>  - ,         
> 76 91.1.


 , ! :Smilie:

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## **

,        :

15/05-      100,000 
- 62 - 90 -100,000

28/05-      ( ,    30/06)   110,000    100,000
- 58 - 62- 100,000 

30/06-    
(  )
- 58  - 91  -10,000
 - 62  91-110,000     
- 51  62-110,000    
- 91 - 58-110,000    

 ?
       ,   "",       30/06? 
        31/05/08  30/06/08 ?

----------


## .

> 30/06-    
> (  )
> - 58 - 91 -10,000


.         .   .
 76    .




> - 91 - 58-110,000


 
 58 100000
 76 



> 30/06-


 30 ,       .
     .
    :
   =   *     / (        + 365 ).
      10000.

  ..        30.06

----------


## **

(        + 365 ).
      10000.

,    - 
     -  ...  )))))))))


      - 76  ( 10,000   +)?

----------


## .

> - 76


,    30.06
 76(%) 91.1 100 .
 15     110000 .
76 91 110000
91 58 100000
91 76(%) 100 

           100 .
    -      76-       .

----------

...
    -100  (      5 ). 
   ,   ,     .
   ,  3 .   ,    ,    ?   ,        ..

----------


## jul-2000

> ,    ,


   .
 76  91/1 - ,    
 91/2  58 -  ()  
 91/2  76 -  ()     .
   .

----------

> .
>  76  91/1 - ,    
>  91/2  58 -  ()  
>  91/2  76 -  ()     .
>    .


      .
.
.   10 000 000,00
               9 637 410,00
= 10 000 000,00 - 9 637 410,00 = 362 590,00
  15/04/08,     15/09/08. .. 154 .   . 
  = 362 590,00 / 154 = 2354,48
 = 16 * 2354,48 = *37 671,68*
 = 72 988,90
 = 70 634,42
 = 72 988,90 
 = 72 988,90
 = 35 317,20
--------------
     362 590,00
       . 
---------------
4  ,         ,    11 .      = 9 955 230,00.         = 143. 
 = 9 955 230,00 - 9 637 410,00 = 317 820,00
 = 317 820,00 / 143 = 2222,52
     :
= 16 * 2222,52= *35 560,27*
===========
    ,  ?

----------


## jul-2000

> = 35 317,20


           4  .



> = 143.


  :     .   -  .           ,    "" ,     ().        ,  ,      (..   ).      .

----------

> 4  .
>   :     .   -  .           ,    "" ,     ().        ,  ,      (..   ).      .


 . !

----------


## tomirina

, ,      ,    ?   57 ?     ?   !!   :Wow:

----------


## tomirina

: 
 52  62

     .
 76  52 - 100 $
 58  76 - 100 $

  :

 76  91 - 10 $ ()

  :

 76  91.1 - 100 $
 91.2  58 - 100 $
 51  76 - 10 $

  -   76  !  76    100 $ !   :Frown:

----------


## jul-2000

> -


  :yes:   .



> : 
>  52  62
>      .


   ,  ?  ?   ,     ?



> 51  76 - 10 $


    ?

----------


## tomirina

.      ,  .

----------


## tomirina

52  76

----------


## tomirina

,  !!!!

----------

:
   .   .       .   (  )    ,       ,         ( )     76  91.    91  76

----------


## tomirina

> : 
>  52  62
> 
>      .
>  76  52 - 100 $
>  58  76 - 100 $
> 
>   :
> 
> ...



   ,  7% .
     76 .      !  :Frown:

----------

32

----------

=

----------


## tomirina

, ,   .
   :

 76  91.1 - 100 $
* 91.2  58 - 100 $
 91.2  76 - 100$*
 51  76 - 10 $

 2     91.2?     ? 
 :Embarrassment:

----------

(  58 ) 



> 91.2  76 - 100$


      .

    51  76.
 %      91   76

----------


## tomirina

....   ,     .   76       ,    ,     .   ,       ,    .   :Frown: 

   : 
 52  62

     .
 76  52 - 100 $
 58  76 - 100 $

  :

 76  91 - 10 $ ()

  :

 76  91.1 - 100 $
 91.2  58 - 100 $
 52   76 - 10 $

----------

> 76  91.1 - 100 $
>  91.2  58 - 100 $
>  52  76 - 10 $


        %,       ??

----------


## tomirina

!  :Wow: 

 52  76   100$?

----------

,   .

----------


## tomirina

,  , !  :Redface: 
   ,    .....   "  "....  ... :yes sir:

----------

.    


> 


     .    .

----------


## alex-msk

!
  :
1.       . .
2.    ,      .  (    )    .
3.  ,            ,         .

  .  :  58.5  51.1   ?   -  "",  ,         76.7  58.5?

----------


## alex-msk

...    ...  :Frown:

----------

, ,         %  

  : 27.12.2013 .     90 000,  80 000 .
31.12.2013 .        80 000 .

  "  01.01.2014"  10.04.2013 

  : 58.02 - 60 = 80 000 
60-51 = 80 000 

  91.02 - 58.02 = 80 000 .
62-91.01 = 80 000 .

     5 ?    ?

           ?

----------


## ..

> 1.       . .





> 58.5  51.1


. 



> 2.    ,      .  (    )    .
> 3.  ,            ,         .


  :
62/91 
58/91   
66/62

----------


## ..

> 5 ?


   .



> ?


, : (90000-80000)/90000

----------


## alex-msk

> :
> 62/91 
> 58/91   
> 66/62


 62?          ?
 66?      76.7
    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## ..

> 76.7


?




> 62?


  :Smilie:

----------


## alex-msk

> ?


...  - .      -    :Smilie: 




> 


 !  :Smilie:

----------


## alex-msk

-!
,     ( 7  6),       76.7
,  .   ,       :Smilie: ))

----------

, !




> .


!
     ?

    ,        :Smilie: 

  ,  .

  10 000/265 *5  ( 27.  31)=189 

  10000/365*5=137

   ,    ,  ?:

 : 58.2.2 ( 76.05) - 91.01 =189 (137)

 :
62-91.01 =80 000
91.02 -58.02.1 80 000
91.02 - 58.02.2 (76.05) = 189 (137)

 ?




> , : (90000-80000)/90000


!     ,   .    ,     .

----------


## ..

> 


 , 



> 27.12.2013 .






> 31.12.2013 .


  ,  -  .

----------

, !!!!
 -   ,     ((

----------


## ..

> -


   ?  :Smilie:

----------

... 

, !

----------


## UserKat

,  %    430 000,00,   16.06.14,
 450 000,00, .  430 000,00,   20 000,00
    21.10.14,    22.10.13
           ?
     16.06.14,        16.06.14? .. 365  + 127 ?       127 ?

----------


## ..

> 365  + 127


- .

----------


## 1981

.
           . .          ,   :
76,05-51,       
58,02-76-05   
76,05-91,01
91,02-58,02
51-76,05

----------


## ..



----------


## 1981

..,       ,     .       .    02... ?

----------


## 1981

,         ,  ,  .

----------


## mvf

> ?


.     05.

----------


## ..

> 05.


 



> 


 :Smilie: 



> ,






> 05

----------


## 1981

, ..    05,       ?       02

----------


## ..

> ?






> .   **    .


  .
      ,      . 100  02.

----------


## Mamusik

.        100 .,    90.     ? 
76/51 90.
 ?  :Shok:

----------


## alex-msk

> .        100 .,    90.     ? 
> 76/51 90.
>  ?

----------


## Mamusik

> 


.  90.   ?      ?
76 /51 90.
002 90.
76.09 /76  90.
002 90.
 .     .    90.
 ?

----------


## alex-msk

*Mamusik*,     ,      
     -          -     .          -   .    ,     - .  .        .
   ,              .

   -    ?  ?

----------

!        .  ,    ,      ,     ,     .
  ,  .
/    .      91 .
 /       05        0
    . 7    .
       .  .
  ?

----------

-!  !    - ,    ?

----------

